

Get a Twitter stream as RSS - adib
http://newsanchormac.com/wp/how-to/how-to-create-a-news-show-from-a-twitter-stream/

======
tobylane
Lazy use of this: Twitter posts onto Tumblr, between rarer longer posts.

